# List the Supplements you're taking!



## Arnold (Nov 15, 2001)

I am currently taking:

Multi Vitamin/Mineral Packet
Vitamin C  (extra)
Glutamine
Creatine
Glucosamine/Chondroitin
ZMA
Whey Powder
EAS Phen Free


----------



## seyone (Nov 16, 2001)

creatine
whey powder 
and i was taking a multi but stopped.


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 16, 2001)

Whey Protein
Glutamine
AminoAcids
Creatine
Weight Gainer
And multi but I ran out and haven't got more yet

The Game


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 16, 2001)

Protein through normal food sources
Epheda Extract
Kola Nut Extract
Guarana 
Yerba Mate,
Gotu Kola, 
Green Tea, 
Rhodiola
Chromium Picolinate


Getting ready to start Creatine again next week.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 17, 2001)

Creatine
Protein
multi-vitamin


How many supplements do you really _need_?  In my opinion, if I need to take ten or so supplements, then my diet really needs to be evaluated.


----------



## susiQ (Nov 17, 2001)

Vitamins: B, C, + E
CLA pills
Hydroxycut (containing ephedra and caffeine)
Apple Cider Vinegar pills
(TONS OF CHOCOLATE...KIDDING!) Mr. Goodbar, Butterfinger, chocolate chip cookies, etc...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> How many supplements do you really _need_?  In my opinion, if I need to take ten or so supplements, then my diet really needs to be evaluated.



That's a good point!

But is there any way of truly knowing?

I guess I take extra as sort of a insurance policy.


----------



## SKINSFAN (Nov 18, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Creatine
> Protein
> multi-vitamin
> ...


----------



## HickeyNC (Nov 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> Apple Cider Vinegar pills




What in the world do you take those for? Never heard of them.


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 19, 2001)

They are a dieuretic used for burning fat


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Creatine
> Protein
> multi-vitamin
> ...




I agree, that's why I said protein through natural food sources.  The supplements listed are contained in one vitamin.  That's all I take and as I mentioned, I am getting ready to start creatine again.


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2001)

I am currently using tons of MRP's based on a blend of proteins.

I am using creatine after each workout mixed with glutamine.

Multivitamin, antioxidants, and up to 3 grams of vitamin C per day.

This is my offseason...as I move into "contest" mode, my supplement list will get more extensive!


----------



## bludevil (Nov 19, 2001)

protein
creatine
B vitamins


----------



## HickeyNC (Nov 19, 2001)

What about that Horney Goat Weed Blu?


I am taking:
Whey Protein
Met-Rex (MRP)
Glucosamine HCL
Just bought some T2 from Biotest, but havent used it yet. Plan on starting when i get back from my vacation in Ohio.


----------



## seyone (Nov 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter2 *_
> They are a dieuretic used for burning fat



a diuretic to burn fat?


----------



## gopro (Nov 20, 2001)

Yea...what is a diuretic used to burn fat? Were you very tired when you wrote that W8...lol.


----------



## ZONE (Nov 20, 2001)

Betagen
Myoplex Deluxe
Centrum Performance


----------



## laxplayer39 (Nov 21, 2001)

Whey Protein
Creatine (need to start again)
GNC Mega Man 2XDay
Vit C
Vit Z

You guys think of anything else I should need? I was thinking of adding:

Vit: B, E
Ala
MetRx Glycemet

Any Suggestions

Thansk!!


----------



## Akicita (Nov 21, 2001)

Biotest Advanced Protein, Gentec Extreme Whey
CLA
Human Development NFA pre-workout vitamins
Surge post-workout
creatine
Fish oil, flax oil


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by laxplayer39 *_
> You guys think of anything else I should need? I was thinking of adding:



Might want to add Glutamine & ZMA.

What is Vitamin Z?


----------



## laxplayer39 (Nov 22, 2001)

I do take glutamine!! 

I dunno, but I saw some people use it, but I might be mistaking it for Zinc which I currently supplement with.

Thanks

What about ALA or CLA?


----------



## gopro (Nov 23, 2001)

ALA and CLA do have some good research behind them, but have not gotten rave reviews in the real world. ALA is usd by bodybuilders to increase glucose disposal into muscle, but is probably better used as an antioxidant. CLA may be useful for adding lean body mass over the long term, but at this time, I wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## Sumyun (Dec 14, 2001)

*.*

"That's a good point! But is there any way of truly knowing? 
I guess I take extra as sort of a insurance policy."

Track what you eat? =p


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 15, 2001)

i think that IRB hit on something,heres what i tell people to do when they ask "what do you take",i tell people to write down what they eat,the times they eat it,what their work schdule is,what they want to achieve in the gym and for themselves,cuz supps can run alot of cash if you start taking everything. the basics  flax,whey,multis/ food/h20, and now after talking to GOPRO a mix of protiens


----------



## susiQ (Dec 15, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by HickeyNC *_
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world do you take those for? Never heard of them.



weight loss ~ sweet pea!!!!!!! Hickey is sooooo yummy!!!!!


----------



## susiQ (Dec 15, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> a diuretic to burn fat?



Diuretics don't burn fat!!  They are for water loss.  A lot of women have excess water gain which makes them feel bloated and their clothes fit tighter...  I don't know!  I saw it in a magazine...


----------



## susiQ (Dec 15, 2001)

Right now I am not taking anything except for a multivitamin and my depression medicine!!!!!  Yippy!     I am out of Hydroxycut, have been for a week or so and I feel like I am getting fat!!!!!!!  I will prob. start something new without ephredrine in it.  Every once in awhile I take a metaboshape (like xenadrine) for energy...


----------



## orphro13 (Dec 26, 2001)

I take:
cell tech creatine
gnc protein
lots of water 
centrum


----------

